# [Ebay] Batman Arkham City



## March20 (24. Oktober 2011)

Verkaufe Batman: Arkham City [PS3] | eBay


----------



## Zocker15xD (24. Oktober 2011)

macht n besseren eindruck wenn du noch n bild hinzufügst!!!!!


----------



## Jazy (24. Oktober 2011)

Scheint mir ein bisschen teuer zu sein, bei Amazon gibts das Spiel schon günstiger. Warum stellst du es nicht mit bieten rein?


----------

